# Prayers for my Wife.



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi all. Please give some prayers for my wife. We were vaccinating/worming cattle today and on the second to last heifer, AND in the pouring rain; a large heifer kicked my wife in the knee and it went the other direction. Not the way its supposed to bend either. Luckily she is tougher than me and didn't collapse. It's probably majorly damaged and we will find out tomorrow. My wife is extremely active and is very busy. She is more worried about all the people she is helps then she is concerned about herself. She literally cannot walk and it is going to drive her bonkers . She is very upset and the only thing that can help her get some peace I think would be prayers. Thank-you. Seth


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

I hate to hear that but I will let the prayers go up hope everything turns out ok.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry for your bad luck Seth. I will pray.


----------



## FCF (Apr 23, 2010)

Prayers for your wife Seth.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Prayers sent. Get to the doc ASAP. Knee damage is nothing to mess with, as it can get progressively worse.

Best wishes. OL J R


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your wife's knee. Been there done that and it's a long way back. Had a trick knee for years after. Prayers sent for both of you.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Prayers for both of you.

Jeff & Shelia


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Prayers from PA.
Find the best surgeon you can find. I've had surgery on mine. Don't settle for anything but the best


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Prayers,hope she gets well soon,


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Prayers sent. Hope all turns out ok.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

Prayers sent from here as well!

Hope all goes well!!

Three 44s


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I hope your wife recovers quickly and is back to normal soon. Will pray.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Prayers sent, I don't know whats worse for an active person, the actual injury or the thought of not being able to do what you normally do

Hope all goes well


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Prayers for your wife and you for a speedy and full recovery


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Your wife is in my prayers. It may take a while, but modern medical technology will get her back to normal. Help her as best that you can in the meantime. Injured knees are quite painful.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear that, you and your wife are in our prayers


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear Seth...we will remember the Mrs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Hoping she has a fast recovery. Prayers being sent your way.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

You both are in my prayers. Godspeed on her recovery.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

It's horrible when our wives are sick, I know that worries me more than a drought or a flood.

Mines done it to me twice, once in 2008 when she collapsed at work, in v fib, no discernible pulse and turning blue. Luckily she was still working at the nursing home and had three RN's keeping her going. If it had happened after they left for the day, or on her way to or from work would have been beyond bad.

Then just last week her new AICD went off for the first time, knocked her clear down and she cried for five minutes. Called her doc and he said to get her to the emergency room as they wanted to check for the proper settings and check the leads. Turns out she was in A vib and V fib at the same time. Unit did exactly what it was supposed to do, delivered one massive shock at it's maximum setting. Absolutely no more caffeine, zpacs, or benedryl for the wife. If the A fib continues to be a problem she may need an ablation. Her doc that takes care of her AICD felt bad enough about being booked solid in surgery the day it happened and not being to able to see her personally that he didn't charge us for the office visit the next day when we seen him. Say what you want about foreign docs, Dr. Hadian has been nothing but good to my wife since he first seen her in the ER in 2008.

Heres hoping your wife has a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

We're praying for both you and the Mrs. here in the U.P.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Seth Any good news?


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for all the prayers. Went to a couple doctors and still waiting on a second opinion. However the initial verdict is that the knee is extremely.ly sprained, ACL is torn completely in half. And some other ligaments are partially torn also. ????. Very hard on her because she is so active. Have to wait a month for surgery just for swelling to go down. Then surgery and immobile for a month! Super sad part is she is my chief hay helper and now I'm down my best person to work with and she is very upset. Oh well bad things happen sometimes.


----------



## Three44s (May 21, 2016)

It's hard to not push the envelop when you are in a farm family but it will be important for your wife to take it easy and let things mend .........

Your first attempt at healing from surgery is your "best one"

Best of luck

Three 44s


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Prayers on the way.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Prayers from Ohio


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

Prayers on the way from central Florida, also. Sorry I didn't see this sooner.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Prayers sent! My wife broke her leg a couple years ago helping outside and it about drove her nuts! I can relate!


----------

